#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-09
<dogi> ping davidfarning
<davidfarning> dogi-- I just the the logs of the infrastructure meeting everything looks on track.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-10
<satellit_> davidfarning:0208 .iso works on sun-vb still dl / import of "current.ovf" does not seem to work though ..... 08.ovf does (due to link?) still testing : ) hope you  are better
<davidfarning> satellit_ thanks,  feeling better:)  So the *08.ovf imports correctly but not the *current.ovf ..
<davidfarning> I guess that makes sense because I you look inside the .ovf with an editor it still points to  USR-i386-20100208.vmdk ....
<satellit_> davidfarning: ovf works and is up on neighborhood....  not the current version...
<satellit_> "current"
<satellit_> off for dinner.....
<davidfarning> satellit_ I'll write a sed script to fix that
<satellit> k
<satellit_> davidfarning: sugar-emulator window is too small/ have to hide top and bottom toolbar to see back and next buttons on staring sugar (name, color) using 800x600 on netbook
<satellit_> wish we had gdm so could switch to sugar full time....
<dogi> hi davidfarning
<davidfarning> dogi, hey
<satellit> davidfarning: I edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix  to reflect DL file link changes
<jelkner> i just communicated with anurag
<jelkner> we would like to schedule weekly sugarlabs dc meetings here on tuesdays at 1:40 pm EST
<jelkner> how should we proceed?
<jelkner> it would be great if the meeting could show up as a Topic on login to the channel
<davidfarning> TOPIC test
<davidfarning> dogi, do you know how to set a topic for jelkner?
<davidfarning> I just used up _all_ of my irc foo :(
<dogi> #ubuntu-sugarteam :You're not channel operator
<dogi>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-sugarteam davidfarning
<davidfarning>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-sugarteam davidfarning
<dogi> you need to be op in this channel to write a topic
<dogi> without the first space
<jelkner> dogi, can we make it an automatically recurring meeting for tuesdays?
<jelkner> at 1:40 pm
<dogi> jelkner, i don t understand ... topic problem?
<dogi> or is this for howto use meeting bot
<davidfarning> dogi, should I contact morgs to get op authority in this channel?
<dogi> davidfarning, yes I think u should
<jelkner> dogi, both, i guess
<dogi> he should add u to the oplist there
<jelkner> i'm just hoping for two things:
<dogi> jelkner, ok
<davidfarning> dogi, ok thanks I ping him on email
<jelkner> 1. that we see the meeting on loggin the day of (and maybe day before?)
<jelkner> 2. that their is auto logging of the meeting
<jelkner> we requested auto logging of the channel in generatl
<jelkner> general
<dogi> jelkner, read this http://wiki.laptop.org/go/User:Dogi/meeting
<jelkner> once that is in place, 2 is taken care of
 * jelkner goes a readin
<dogi> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 14:58 UTC. The chair is dogi.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<dogi> #topic test
<dogi> #idea test
<dogi> #action test
<jelkner> does the meeting bot run on this channel?
<dogi> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam
<dogi> jupp jelkner
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> so i can chair the meeting by using #startmeeting at around 1:30, say
<dogi> #agreed to jelkner has to give a test meeting :)
<dogi> #action jelkner test meeting
<dogi> ok?
<jelkner> #agreed
<dogi> :)
<dogi> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 15:01.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100210_1458.html
<jelkner> cool
<dogi> jelkner, it your turn
<dogi> +is
<jelkner> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 15:02 UTC. The chair is jelkner.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<dogi> hi jelkner
<jelkner> hi dogi
<davidfarning> hey jelkner
<jelkner> hey davidfarning, nice meeting with you! ;-)
 * dogi waves davidfarning 
<jelkner> so, do we agree that this is the way to go?
<jelkner> #agreed
<davidfarning> #Agreed meeting bot is cool!
<dogi>  topic buildslave
<dogi> ?
<dogi> davidfarning, who would like to have access there
<jelkner> should i end the test meeting?
<davidfarning> jelkner, the normal ubuntu logger is also working
<jelkner> davidfarning, sweet!
<jelkner> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 15:04.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100210_1502.html
 * dogi is finished with template
<jelkner> that means we can look in the regular log to find the link to the meeting
<jelkner> nice
<dogi> now i clone lucid to buildslave
<dogi> ups template-lucid
<davidfarning> Dogi at this point we really only need me, you, sascah
<jelkner> btw.  i communicated with anurag, lfarone, and hgrover today
<dogi> davidfarning, ok
<jelkner> we have some servers from mediawiki
<jelkner> we have a place to host them
<davidfarning> yes, three are going to RIT
<jelkner> so soon we will need to figure out how best to utilize them
<jelkner> the ones here, i mean
<dogi> jelkner, are this the 3 servers for RIT?
<jelkner> i think yes
<jelkner> i didn't have anything to do with them yet
<davidfarning> are you going to host three at the acadamey?
<jelkner> except for agreeing they could arrive at our school
<jelkner> davidfarning, no
<jelkner> luke has a place in alexandria willing to do it he says
<jelkner> that would be best
<davidfarning> ahh ok I have not been following that side of things.
<jelkner> me neither, davidfarning, until you alerted me to it this morning
<davidfarning> the new servers are dogi and bernies area.
<davidfarning> I have a lot of ideas,  but must focus on working with dogi to get the three machines at RIT up and running
<jelkner> ok, davidfarning, i'll let everyone know when they arrive
<jelkner> luke told me it should be this week
<jelkner> but with the weather we have here
<jelkner> who knows
<dogi> jelkner, the weekly sugarlabs dc meetings here on tuesdays at 1:40 pm EST
<jelkner> dogi, yes
<jelkner> cool!
<jelkner> thanks
<dogi> is this the channel where sugarlabs DC meets?
<jelkner> ok, all, talk to you later...
<davidfarning> later
<dogi> cu
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-11
<dogi> davidfarning, http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Plans/Discovery_One
<davidfarning> dogi, that looks good, I am going to talk to js and remy next week and week can firm things up a bit more.
<dogi> ok
<dogi> ping dfarning
<dogi>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-sugarteam dfarning
<dogi> from the mail it looks like should have enough rights
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-12
<dogi> hi dfarning
<dogi>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-sugarteam dfarning
<dfarning> dogi, ok got it. I had to ask on #freenode how to reset my password.
<dogi> ok
<dogi> :)
<dogi> that s what caiused the irc split ?
<dogi> :P
<dogi> ups caused
<dogi> dfarning, good job
 * dogi working on lucid again
<dfarning> dogi, now the important question, how do I assign you as op?
<dfarning> someone needs to know what they are doing:)
<dogi> :)
<dogi> mom
<dogi> I will ask chanserv
<dogi> I will ask chanserv op
<dogi> I will ask chanserv for help ...
<dfarning>  /mode {channel} +o {nick} makes {nick} a channel operator
<dfarning> dogi ^^ you are now an channel op
<dogi>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-sugarteam add dogi +votsriRfAF
<dogi> that the command u have to enter
<dfarning>  /mode #ubuntu-sugarteam +o dogi
<dogi> dfarning, only temporary right now
<dogi> thx :)
<dogi>  no i dont appear in the list
<dfarning>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-sugarteam add dogi +votsriRfAF
<dogi>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-sugarteam list
<dogi> without the space
<dogi> first space
<dogi> thx now I m there
<dfarning> I just ran the abore command with out sapace
<dfarning> dogi, So now I can forget how to use IRC again:)
<dogi> the command for seeing who owns the channel /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-sugarteam list
<dogi> lol
* dogi changed the topic of #ubuntu-sugarteam to: Ubuntu Sugar Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam | http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/
<dfarning>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-sugarteam add jelkner +votsriRfAF
<dogi> which is the url to ubuntulog
<dogi> no space :P
<dogi> jupp he is now there
<dfarning> dogi, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* dogi changed the topic of #ubuntu-sugarteam to: Ubuntu Sugar Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam | http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/11/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
* dogi changed the topic of #ubuntu-sugarteam to: Ubuntu Sugar Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam | http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * dogi likes to be like all the others
<dogi> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 06:06 UTC. The chair is dogi.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<dogi> #topic buildslave VM
<dogi> subuntuVM is ready for taking over by dfarning and silbe
<dogi> IP: 140.186.70.115
<dogi> #idea subuntu := sugar+ubuntu == buildslave-ubuntu-10.04-amd64
<dogi> #info ip: 140.186.70.115
<dogi> #link http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Machine/treehouse/buildslave-ubuntu-10.04-64bit
<dogi> #action dfarning fill wikipage
<dogi> #action silbe take over the buildslave
<dogi> #action bernie add dns subuntu.sugarlabs.org A 140.186.70.115
<dogi> #action bernie add cname buildslave-ubuntu-10.04-amd64
<dogi> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 06:31.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100212_0606.html
* dogi changed the topic of #ubuntu-sugarteam to: Ubuntu Sugar Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam | Last Meeting: http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100212_0606.html | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-13
<dfarning> dogi, I have moved my build script from home to the build server....  thanks it saves many hours!
<dogi> :)
<dogi> welcome :) ... and thank you for using my services :P
<dogi> by the way lfaraone runs a launchpadVM ...
<dogi> he started yesterdayt
<dogi> -t
<dfarning> very nice-- launchpad is awesome -- the _only_ problem with it is that uses keep getting pulled into ubuntu rather than staying in the 'sugar ' part of the system.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-02-08
<dcorking> the links in the channel topic are dea - anyone know what the current websites for the sugar team are?
<dcorking> s/dea/dead/
<dcorking> reason I was looking for it was I wanted to know if sugar 0.90 or 0.92 is targetted for natty
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2012-02-06
<Jackatoo> hi
<Jackatoo> hellooooooooo
<Jackatoo> random
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2012-02-11
<meeting> * nj_-es has joined
<meeting> * nj_ has quit (Client Quit)
